# Gun Discussion Forum



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Put a request in for a Gun Discussion forum, hopefully we will have one in the next day or so. This will be used for reviews and questions instead of using the classifieds for that purpose.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

nice.. thanks


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Definitely needed! Thanks!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Good idea chase, it is surely needed.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Great idea


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good thinkin


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mprofb (Feb 15, 2010)

great idea!


----------



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

Requested one of those a long time ago. It showed up for one day before being removed. It would be nice to talk guns in it's own forum instead of in the BST thread or hunting thread.


----------



## RBAGGETT (Feb 10, 2011)

Cant wait i always want to get more knowledge


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

good thinking!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

To be honest, that's why I joined the forum. I was a member of nwfsf until they went offline. Not big into fishing but I do love shooting/hunting.


----------



## BIGBADWOLF (Oct 18, 2007)

*SOUNDS GREAT BUT I HAVE A FEELING NO ONE WILL LIKE MY PJOST. MY OL MAN HAS HAS MILITARY AND 50YRSL EXPERIANCE AND THE NEW SHIT GUNS ,DIE CAST ,WHATEVER ARE NOT WHAT THEY USED TO BE . LOOKING FORWARD TO TICK OFF PLASIC POLYMERE AND CAST FRAM OWNERS.......:notworthy:*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

why so loud and big??hurts my ears. Hi Clark


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

BIGBADWOLF said:


> *SOUNDS GREAT BUT I HAVE A FEELING NO ONE WILL LIKE MY PJOST. MY OL MAN HAS HAS MILITARY AND 50YRSL EXPERIANCE AND THE NEW SHIT GUNS ,DIE CAST ,WHATEVER ARE NOT WHAT THEY USED TO BE . LOOKING FORWARD TO TICK OFF PLASIC POLYMERE AND CAST FRAM OWNERS.......:notworthy:*


I think the only person you'll tick off is your English teacher .


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Baitcaster said:


> I think the only person you'll tick off is your English teacher .


now dat's funny right thar, i don care who ye r!


----------

